# Let's See Those Stalls!!



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Subbing


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I've never herd of this before.. What do you decorate it with? Their name?


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Almond Joy said:


> I've never heard of this before.. What do you decorate it with? Their name?


Well, you decorate it with all sorts of things! Tables, chairs, treats, tablecloths.... curtains, posters ... just whatever you want! I'll put up a picture of Cowboy's poster we hang up in just a bit


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

At the big shows, my trainer puts up curtains on the tack stalls, a sign, and a table with business cards and a candy dish. That's it.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Here's Cowboy's sign ^.^ Under the envelope is just my name and number, just in case someone noticed something was wrong and needed to contact me. On the bottom it just tells people not to feed him, due to equine illnesses  This is just Cowboy's full name, with colored letters, and some cut posterboard. I also drew the zebra print. It is layered, and took me a while to make, but I think it's worth it


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

spurstop said:


> At the big shows, my trainer puts up curtains on the tack stalls, a sign, and a table with business cards and a candy dish. That's it.


 That's domething I've seen wuite a lot! It's really cool, though


----------



## Linzee (May 15, 2012)

One of my favourite things to do at the Royal Winter Fair is walk through the stables and see the set-ups. Makes me wish I had considered showing more seriously haha!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Linzee - Me as well  That's why I am doing the table and such this year. Hoping to get some pics from some people if they have any...


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

At Fair for Delilah's stall I put fake flowers and ivy up and then I am making a stall sign to put up with emergency info on the back. I also put a couple little US flags up among the flowers. Then I am planning on making curtains for the tack stall(I have yet to actually start them or get the fabric that one is literally still in the planning stage.)


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Subbing. At the fair last year my cousin's barn had a really cool one, I'll see if she has pictures.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Eclipse - That sounds gorgeous! Post pics if you can get any 

Cinder - Please do ask her


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Your can only kind of see it but on the inside twinkly lights were hung up. Every stall had a hand-made name card thing with a picture of the horse in the stall. There's probably one or two things I'm forgetting, too.


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Tia and I haven't started showing yet, but here is what I have already that I will be putting on her stall. I always use old horse shoes from the horses for stall signs or random decorated horse shoes.


----------



## MidsummerFable (Jun 18, 2012)

Part of the set up, Nationals from 2010 and 2011.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Not my barn but sure do love this set up


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh my goodness! These are all so pretty! MidsummerFable, All the plants and curtains are splendid! And Cinder just blew me away xD

Horses4Healing - I have been following you an Tia secretly, and can't wait to see you all showing  That sign is super cute!! Love the little ribbon!

Timber - Woah o.o I wanna hang out there 

With many of these posts, you can't even tell they are stalls...


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

ill ahve to see if my mom has pictures of our stalls! 

every year for fair you can win a hundred dollar gift card to Big R for winning the stall decoration contest
i only did the last 2 yrs
one was hollywood and the net was finding nemo/under the sea and i KNOW we have pics somewhere haha!

and i think i have pics from state fair when we decorated them as well. hmmmmm time to make my mom dig!


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

This is how I decorated the stalls for fair this year:









The sign that has Caution as the main headlines says, "Ponies may think little fingers are carrots" That sign also disappeared a few hours after I took the picture.


----------

